# Is the 1.8 in my Caddy a JH?



## Digimon2 (Jan 11, 2011)

My pickup has a 1.8l in it that I believe it not to be original. Solid lifter, I think I remember the PO saying something about a cabriolet maybe? 

The numbers on the head on the left on the side are: 026 103 373 F, and below those it has the VW/Audi logos, and has the letters "WWO" next to them. Then in the center of head there is a single "H" by itself, which is what made me think it may be a JH? To the right of the head it says GERMANY, with the number 1 below the G in Germany.

TIA :wave:


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

026 103 373 F is a JH head according to the google.


----------



## Digimon2 (Jan 11, 2011)

I had googled it as well, but found a lot of conflicting info. Maybe you saw something I didn't, I'll take another look. Any gurus lurkin' that can help?


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

All the marking on the cylinder head tell you a little information about the head only. The engine is stamped with an engine code on the cylinder block for the "completed" engine (as it will be installed in a given car). That is your best code to use but of course things can be swapped over the years. That code is located on a small machined pad located between cylinders 3 and 4 right where the head meets the block. Often it is very dirty, rusty and the stamping can be really bad too.


----------



## Digimon2 (Jan 11, 2011)

WaterWheels said:


> All the marking on the cylinder head tell you a little information about the head only. The engine is stamped with an engine code on the cylinder block for the "completed" engine (as it will be installed in a given car). That is your best code to use but of course things can be swapped over the years. That code is located on a small machined pad located between cylinders 3 and 4 right where the head meets the block. Often it is very dirty, rusty and the stamping can be really bad too.


Well I am more concerned whether the head is a JH or not, it would be nice if my block was as well, but I plan to go to a 2.0 bottom end in the future anyway.

Is this machined pad on the radiator or firewall side of the motor? I will have to check for it here shortly..


----------



## dkfackler (Feb 8, 2010)

Digimon2 said:


> Well I am more concerned whether the head is a JH or not, it would be nice if my block was as well, but I plan to go to a 2.0 bottom end in the future anyway.
> 
> Is this machined pad on the radiator or firewall side of the motor? I will have to check for it here shortly..


Radiator side.


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

Digimon2 said:


> 026 103 373 F


Solid lifter JH cylinder head: 
026103373F
026103373H

Hydro lifter JH cylinder head:
026103373AA

That's from the VW parts catalog. :beer:

Is the block a JH too? Look for "JH" stamped into the block near cylinder #3. 








It'll be difficult to see if there's a lot of grime, rust, etc.


----------



## Digimon2 (Jan 11, 2011)

Just checked the block, it is indeed a JH as well. Sweet! Thank you guys!


----------

